# Magic's Starting Lineup?



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Who is going to start for the Magic this season? Include Point Guard, Shooting Guard, Small Forward, Power Forward, Center and 6th man.

G- Francis, Stevenson, Bogans, Nelson, Mobely, Dial*
F- Garrity, D. Howard, Augmon*, D. Penigar, Turkoglu, Johnsen, Hill, Bradley*
C- Cato, DeClercq, Battie, Rooks, Kasun*

*= Not On Active List


----------



## Eatinthepudding8 (Jul 10, 2004)

pg- Steve Francis
sg-Cuttino Mobley
sf-Grant Hill
pf-Dwight Howard
c-Kelvin Cato

6th man- Hedo Turkaglu or Jameer Nelson


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

hill a starter:laugh:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> hill a starter:laugh:


That would seem to be the plan.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

THEY Say Hill has been runnin full speed an playing hard with no problems an eems to be in the best shape since this whole injury....But i still think Hedo should start maybe the first few games wit Hill gettin good mins on the bench an if he produces then Bump him into the starting Sf roll.....Francis,Mobley,Hill,Howard,an Cato is an awesome lineup an such an upgrade from last years Magic..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> hill a starter:laugh:


trenton hassel a starter:laugh:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> trenton hassel a starter:laugh:


hahahhahah :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I personally think we should start:

PG- Steve Francis
SG- Cuttino Mobley
SF- Hedo Turkoglu
PF- Dwight Howard
C- Tony Battie

6th Man- Grant Hill

But it'll probably end up being:

PG- Steve Francis
SG- Cuttino Mobley
SF- Grant Hill
PF- Dwight Howard
C- Kelvin Cato

6th Man- Hedo Turkolgu


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I personally think we should start:
> 
> PG- Steve Francis
> ...


true


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> Who is going to start for the Magic this season? Include Point Guard, Shooting Guard, Small Forward, Power Forward, Center and 6th man.
> 
> G- Francis, Stevenson, Bogans, Nelson, Mobely, *Dial**
> ...


Not that it's that important, but Derrick Dial is with the Suns now :yes:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

can u remind me who was in the playoffs and who wasnt?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> can u remind me who was in the playoffs and who wasnt?


Oh man, good one. Must have taken awhile to come up with that one.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> can u remind me who was in the playoffs and who wasnt?


Maybe you could remind us who was in the Finals and who was not...?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

wtf is w/ the suns taking our scrubs? hunter/dial?

btw how is hunter doing in preseason?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> can u remind me who was in the playoffs and who wasnt?


PG- Steve Francis (was in the playoffs)
SG- Cuttino Mobley (was in the playoffs)
SF- Hedo Turkoglu/Augmon (was in the playoffs)
PF- Dwight Howard (will be in the playoffs)
C- Tony Battie (was in the playoffs)

6th Man- Grant Hill (was in the playoffs back in his day)
Bogans (was in the playoffs)

Looks to me that most of our guys have some playoff experience.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> PG- Steve Francis (was in the playoffs)
> ...


uh.. i dont remember bogans making the playoffs ... unless you mean the ncaa tournament. 

i think Hill should and will start. 20, 6 and 5 the other night. that looks real nice.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deanwoof</b>!
> 
> 
> uh.. i dont remember bogans making the playoffs ... unless you mean the ncaa tournament.
> ...


oh yeah.. i thought he was in the playoffs the same year drew gooden was..in fact, i'm about 99% sure.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> oh yeah.. i thought he was in the playoffs the same year drew gooden was..in fact, i'm about 99% sure.


Well I'm 100% sure that Bogans was a rookie last year, and that he has only played for one team - the Orlando Magic. Considering our record last year, and that we had the 1st pick, I am 100% sure that we didn't make the playoffs. Which leads me to assume that Bogans hasn't made the playoffs.
And just so you can make sure: Player History


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

As long as Hill is healthy he'll be starting. 

The only position maybe in question is center between Cato and Battie. Neither has really stood out. I think Battie has played a little better, but maybe it would be better with him coming off the bench anyway.

The two position battles left -

Cato vs Battie
Stevenson vs Bogans

Apparently we all though Stevenson got signed for one year at the minimum, but he says he got 3 years for something like 8 million. I think it is a mistake keeping Bogans off the floor. I'd rather see him out there this season than Stevenson.


----------

